

Ask HN: Is there a YC-equivalent for tech related non-profits? - _THE_PLAGUE

Recently, I had a thought that it would be fun to create a non-profit focused on AI or "artificial life" research, focusing (loosely-speaking) on evolutionary approaches such as genetic algorithms and the like, rather than say, linguistic approaches like "chat bots". Such a non-profit could be supported at least in part by some sort of user forum or chatroom that is supported by advertising banners and so forth. But the main goal would be research, rather than market share and so on. Sort of a "non profit co-op" type thing to further the field along. Would anyone know of channels that might support non-profit, tech-related startups? Think YC, except for the tech-related non-profit or tech research type area. Any thoughts are appreciated.
======
ig1
Why not get a research position at a university, that seems much more suited
to what you want to work on ?

